# Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (Should I care about lab result with no thyroid)?



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted. TT was August 2013 (substernal goiter). Late last year, I had an allergic reaction to T3 (taking drops for that now), was magnesium deficient (port was the treatment plan), my CK was in the thousands and I landed in the ER. What a year.

What is Peroxidase Antibody? Not sure why it was run since I don't have a thyroid but wonder if it has anything to do with my high CK and the random palps.

Current Symptoms: legs/body have random tremors and twitches (CK down to 185 from 2972), my ankles swell by end of day and I have random palps (they go away for a few days, come back for a few days and go away again).

Current Labs:

7/17/14

DOSAGE: 125mg Synthroid/ 5mcg Cytomel

IRON, TOTAL 100 40-175

TOTAL IRON BINDING CAPACITY 301 250-400

%TRANSFERRIN SATURATION 33 15-50

SODIUM, SERUIM 139 135-146

POTASSIUM, SERUM 3 .9 3.5 -5. 3

CHLORIDE, SERUM 104 98-110

CARBON DIOXIDE (C02) 28 19-30

UREA NITROGEN,BLOOD (BUN) 10 7-25

CALCIUM, SERUM 8.9 8.6 - 10.2

CK TOTAL 185 H 29-143

MAGNESIUM, SERUM 2.0 1.5-2.5

FERRITIN 106 10-232

T3, FREE 3.0 2.3-4.2

T4, FREE 1.4 0.8-1.8

TSH 0.03 L 0.40-4.50

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES 10 <35


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Not horribly high but in actuality, the patient should have only a little TPO and no TPO Ab.

Providing info for you. TPO is not definitive of anything but it certainly is suggestive of many things. Please follow up on this w/your doctor.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> FERRITIN 106 10-232


This is low in my opinion - you need to be closer to high range with Ferritin. This could be the cause of leg twitches.


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

A little tardy but thank you for the responses. I have increased my iron and am planning to dig into the TPO BUT...I have a new symptoms and need some help!

When I originally posted this (7/23), my symptoms were random palps, leg tremors, ankle swelling.

I still have the random palps, leg/body tremors but the ankle swelling finally went away (thank God) only to be replaced with a new symptom: MASSIVE headaches (and I mean massive and chronic). I am so sick of this.

I am going into see my doc on Wednesday who usually takes my lead on what to do. What would you suggest be increased based on my labs last month? I've been sitting at my current dosage about 11 weeks.

Background: We had been increasing the Levo since December because my CK was so high. With every increase we were slowly bringing the CK down which also resolved some body tremors/twitches (and my FT3 went up - 2.3 to 3.0 - when i went from 100mg to 125mg). I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you still on the Cytomel? Mid-range for your FT3 is about 3.2 which is still way too low; at least it would be for most of us. 3.8 to 4.0 would be much better.

5 mcgs. of Cytomel is a starting dose and that was a good thing and highly appropriate BUT..................you should not be left stuck in that wedge.

Let me know what is going on w/the Cytomel.


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Andros said:


> Are you still on the Cytomel? Mid-range for your FT3 is about 3.2 which is still way too low; at least it would be for most of us. 3.8 to 4.0 would be much better.
> 
> 5 mcgs. of Cytomel is a starting dose and that was a good thing and highly appropriate BUT..................you should not be left stuck in that wedge.
> 
> Let me know what is going on w/the Cytomel.


Yes. I am still on 5 mcg Cytomel. Because of the palps and the twitching, doc was a little hesitant about increasing it and I agreed to give it a few more weeks. Things haven't gotten any better though. Ugh.


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Update: I met with my doc about the headaches. She ran my labs again even though I've been on the same dosage for months. FT4 dropped in the latest labs which was kind of weird - hope this isn't a new trend.

New Dosage: 125 Synthroid (7x per week obvi) + 7.5mcg Cytomel (4x per week) & 5mcg Cytomel (3x per week).

She also wrote a Rx for Topomax (for the headaches). However, it makes my blood pressure drop so I can't take it everyday. I'm not into band aid fixes anyway. Hope to get off of this merry go round one day.

8/25/14

DOSAGE: 125mg Synthroid/ 5mcg Cytomel

CK TOTAL 139 29-143

FERRITIN 124 10-232

T3, FREE 3.0 2.3-4.2

T4, FREE 1.3 0.8-1.8

TSH 0.02 L 0.40-4.50

7/17/14

DOSAGE: 125mg Synthroid/ 5mcg Cytomel

CK TOTAL 185 H 29-143

FERRITIN 106 10-232

T3, FREE 3.0 2.3-4.2

T4, FREE 1.4 0.8-1.8

TSH 0.03 L 0.40-4.50


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think it's good she's raising your Cytomel, your Free T3 could use a bump up. Your ferritin has come up nicely! How did you do that?


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

jenny v said:


> I think it's good she's raising your Cytomel, your Free T3 could use a bump up. Your ferritin has come up nicely! How did you do that


I increased my iron around the end of July. I've also been eating more iron rich foods. That might have something to do with the bump...?


----------

